# 1DS3 or 5D3 or 5D2 or 6D?



## verysimplejason (Oct 15, 2012)

One friend of mine is offering his 1DS3 at around $2K. Shutter count at around 35K. Should I take the bait or get something else or wait for the vaunted 6D? I admit, it is very, very tempting... I haven't used any FF so I need your help experts. Intended use will be mainly for landscapes, macros and portraits. Sports usage will be minimal.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 15, 2012)

the 5Dmk3 is going to give you a much better all round performance for everything

however if all you shoot is iso 100-400 then the 1Dsmk3 will have a slight edge in image quality, possibly

the 5Dmk3 files are very impressive in lightroom 4 though

I would solidly recommend the 5Dmk3 with the programable Dof button, awesome AF, silent shooting mode
awesome build etc etc


----------



## Tcapp (Oct 15, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> the 5Dmk3 is going to give you a much better all round performance for everything
> 
> however if all you shoot is iso 100-400 then the 1Dsmk3 will have a slight edge in image quality, possibly
> 
> ...



I agree. Even just the higher quality LCD screen on the 5d3 is enough for me to say pick it. 

Unless money is an issue and the 5d3 is out of range, then I say for for that 1ds3 if you don't plan on shooting at high iso.


----------



## expo01 (Oct 15, 2012)

I currently own both the 1Ds3 and the 5D3. To be perfectly blunt, I am having a hard time adjusting to the 5D3. For me (I'm using the 1Ds3 for 5 years now) there are a few drawbacks when using the 5D3. 

For instance:

- weather sealing (this is something I am uncertain about. how sealed is it really? with the 1 Series I am certain that they outseal me. ;D I haven't had a single Error Message or anything of the sort since i got the 1Ds)
- exposure indicator (in viewfinder). on the 1's it makes perfect sense, it's on your right side, going up and down. with the 5D on the other hand you'll get it at the bottom going left and right...why canon? seriously!
- on the 1s you are getting a little lever that closes the viewfinder so no light will enter from the back (landscape, long exposure etc) which i find quite handy.
- for me, the 5D doesn't feel comfortable in my hands. I'm used to bigger cameras and I find it too small.
- black af tracking points on the 5D...meh
- zoom button on the 5D
- mode dial...so unnecessary! give me buttons like on a 1D.
- power on. can't reach when you're 1hand holding the camera...needs 2nd hand.
- battery life; yeah you just cannot beat a 1Ds3

I could go on and on. But there are also some good things about the 5D.

- AF speed and accuracy is pretty nice.
- back screen is lovely.
- the silent mode is silent...really!
- it's lighter than the 1Ds (can be a plus or a drawback depends on you)

All in all those are two entirely different cameras. I wasn't aware that the difference would be this major. But hey, maybe it's just me. If you do alot of landscape things and need to travel light, going with the 5D might be a wise idea. If you want to be sure that the camera will do repeated work whatever environment or weather (also taking alot of bumps and knocks) the 1D series is more what you want to go for. maybe the 5D will be pretty tough...who knows...it's not out long enough to draw real conclusions (for me).

my 2 cents

ps: drawbacks of the 1Ds3 are: not as good an AF system as the 5D3, screen you cannot use for focus checking, silent mode is not silent, no iso steps between 1600 and 3200.


----------



## Menace (Oct 15, 2012)

Go with the 5d III - take your time to configure settings / buttons / AF modes to your liking before you start shooting with it, that time spent will be worth it.

On the other hand, 2k for a 1ds III sounds really tempting as long as you do not need to shoot in low light.

Cheers


----------



## nicku (Oct 15, 2012)

If you don't shoot in low light ( above ISO 800) go for the 1Ds3.


----------



## M.ST (Oct 15, 2012)

If you want the best image quality in the ISO range 50-800 go for the 1Ds Mark III. 

I sold my 5D Mark III. For speed (action, sports and wildlife) and high ISO I use the 1D X, for the best image quality available (portraits, long exposures and landscapes) I use the 1 Ds Mark III. 

The 6D is not an option because you need SD cards and I am not willing to use SD cards in a DSLR.

If you don´t have the money for the 1Ds Mark III get the 5D Mark II and buy next year additionally the 7D Mark II.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll go the 1DS3 route. I was able to live with maximum ISO of 1600 of 500D. I don't think there'll be a reason I'll not be able to take better pictures with 1DS3 on 1600 and 3200 ISOs. I'm taking RAW so in-camera lens correction isn't a problem. I can apply them later. The only thing I'm worried (or excited) now is the learning curve. 500D is so easy to use that it will be a major shakeup when I'm able to get hold of the 1DS3. Thank you again.  Btw, I love 5D3 more than this 1DS3 but it seems I needed the money to buy more glass.


----------

